# Singer model ID & useage?



## alansing (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello can anyone ID this machine for me from the photo supplied and is it heavy> strong enough to sew canvas and the occassional thin leather materials any advise would be most appreciated sorry I do not have a model number available it has a clutch type motor mounted below

Thanks and best regards 
Alan


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

The model number should be on that little gold seal, if not the door on the left should have a sticker/tag inside. 

It's an industrial model, should be very capable of sewing leather or canvas. 

Sounds like a boat owner.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When you get the model number this site should be able to give you some more information:

Comprehensive Singer Sewing Machine Model List


----------

